# Hello



## Desert Dude

Nice looking place. I hope you don't mind if I drop in..


----------



## Ironman

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Desert Dude

Ironman said:


> Welcome to the community.



Thank you!


----------



## Doc

Hi DD.  Welcome to FF.   Glad you found us.   Enjoy and post often.


----------



## Desert Dude

Doc said:


> Hi DD. Welcome to FF. Glad you found us. Enjoy and post often.



Thank You!

Glad to be here.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Drop in any time you want.  In fact, hang around and enjoy!!!!!  It's a pretty extensive forum so there has to be something here that interests you.


----------



## tiredretired

Hello.  Good to have you here.  Enjoy.


----------



## Desert Dude

Thank you Frank, and T.R.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Welcome aboard!  

Glad you found us!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Welcome to FF. It's a fun place to visit.


----------



## Leni

Welcome.  Happy to have another member of this nut house.  We have a lot of fun here.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hi DD, welcome


----------



## MrLiberty

I came for the beer and stayed......

Welcome to FF  DD


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Welcome to thr funny farm.


----------



## bczoom

Welcome to the forum!

What brought you to our little slice of the internet?  (Any particular interests?)


----------



## Desert Dude

Thank you jim, Ohio, Leni, pirate, Mr. Liberty , and Northern Redneck.




bczoom said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> What brought you to our little slice of the internet? (Any particular interests?)



Thank you.  

I'm a member at three other forums, but decided to go shopping for a new one the other day. I'll still visit two of them from time to time. The last one was my primary go to place, but they keep trying too hard to get the free members to pay. I don't like pressure. It doesn't make me want to pay.

Long stories on them, but I would be happy to share them in a PM, or here if requested. No names or links unless requested.



> Any particular interests?



I just like to have fun on the net. I don't want to fight and argue over things. I'm a conservative republican, but I try to avoid political threads. 

I like posting pics and videos (on topic for the thread I'm posting them in). 

If I start a thread, it most likely will be about interesting news, something funny, big foot, aliens, or a whale rescue, etc. I read bad news all the time. I don't want to post about it all the time. 

 I also like to give advice (if I know what I'm talking about on the subject). And I'll pray for anyone asking for prayers.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What's this about Big Foot rescuing an alien whale???


----------



## Desert Dude

jim slagle said:


> What's this about Big Foot rescuing an alien whale???



I think it was from a Star Trek movie back in the eighties.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Desert Dude said:


> I think it was from a Star Trek movie back in the eighties.



Thanks, that's what I thought.


----------



## Big Dog

Welcome ............... 
.
.
.
.


----------



## Desert Dude

Big Dog said:


> Welcome ...............
> .
> .
> .
> .










I'm in the process of transferring picks from my old PC to this one. I just spent almost an hour saving at least a hundred pics and gifs. Only a few made it for some reason. 

I also have a photobucket account packed with pics and gifs. But they are so slow to load these days with all the adds there, etc. 

It'll take some time, but I will get a good album going here. I see there's a fun looking thread here at FF that I plan on posting some pics and gifs in.


----------



## Catavenger

Hi I am a fellow Zonie from the Sprawlopolis, Phoenix that jewel of the desert, home of 122 heat, scorpion capital of thee world. I beseech thee to behave since I have already drug the reputation of Phoenix down.


----------



## Desert Dude

Catavenger said:


> Hi I am a fellow Zonie from the Sprawlopolis, Phoenix that jewel of the desert, home of 122 heat, scorpion capital of thee world. I beseech thee to behave since I have already drug the reputation of Phoenix down.



Hey, Cat. 

Get ready for a scorcher this summer. 83° today, and it's still February!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Desert Dude said:


> Nice looking place. I hope you don't mind if I drop in..




Howdy! This is a really fun place to discuss opinions! Trade ideas!


----------



## Desert Dude

Thanks, D.S.! 

I've been sick this past week, so I haven't been around much. 

Feeling a little better now. Going back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Desert Dude said:


> Thanks, D.S.!
> 
> I've been sick this past week, so I haven't been around much.
> 
> Feeling a little better now. Going back to work tomorrow.



Feel better!


----------

